# NREMT Test Writer



## Ridryder911 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, I received news that I am being considered for being a test item writer for the NREMT. There will be separate groups meeting this summer in different regions of the U.S. to discuss and presumably summit test questions and thoughts....

R/r 911


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats....


And before the requests start, NO, we will not allow him to post test questions and answers here.  :excl:


----------



## firecoins (Apr 11, 2008)

He will PM them to me so I can take the NREMT-P test in August for a complete grade.  There is $$$ involved/B)


----------



## Jon (Apr 15, 2008)

Rid - On of my EMT-P instructors was involved with question-writing, and expressed that it was an interesting experience.

given all the knowledge you seem to have, you deserve it... GOOD FOR YOU!

:beerchug:
Jon


----------



## EMTMandy (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats Rid!  GJ


----------

